# Cold Weather Gear



## T.R.Hayward (8 Mar 2007)

Hello,

Our volunteer service group sends care packages to the Canadian troops in Afghanistan every month. Because of this I was asked if I could send some home-made scarves, and other items, to the Afghan children. I replied that I couldn't, because of distribution problems.

It got me wondering though.

Would scarves be appreciated by the Canadian soldier serving in any cold weather posting? Are Canadian soldiers even allowed to wear scarves on duty? If so, I know a few people that might be willing to make scarves for them.

Thank you for your time and attention....

-Rick


----------



## R.O.S (8 Mar 2007)

I love the generosity that is given to the troops here… unlike to what I am used to at school. Hopefully something so nice can be made possible, even if wearing them off duty.


----------



## 241 (8 Mar 2007)

There are issued scarves (at least there was 9 years ago when I got all my kit) and also balaclavas and neck warmers etc, so we are allowed to wear such things...


----------



## cadettrooper (8 Mar 2007)

Don't many soldier's wear a shemagh while on duty?


----------



## 241 (8 Mar 2007)

Trakalo said:
			
		

> Don't many soldier's wear a shemagh while on duty?



A what?


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> A what?


Shemagh... the Afghan scarf that is pert much all present in Afghan society.
Are sold in the PX in subdued colours so that they do not interfere with our disruptive pattern Cadpat.

While the concept of sending knitted scarves to the troops is nice, the kit provided by the CF is pert much adquate & while anything from home is great, colours & bulk will prolly result in the stuff never being used.... xcept as presents to the local kids.... IMHO


----------



## chrisf (8 Mar 2007)

A thought... not all CF soldiers are in Afghanistan...

While issued cold weather gear is more then adequate, I'm certain some hand knit scarves would be well accepted at CFS Alert around Christmas time.


----------



## geo (9 Mar 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> A thought... not all CF soldiers are in Afghanistan...
> 
> While issued cold weather gear is more then adequate, I'm certain some hand knit scarves would be well accepted at CFS Alert around Christmas time.



And the RSM would permit you to wear it on Xmass day?


----------



## chrisf (9 Mar 2007)

Dress in Alert was/is a little looser then elsewhere.

Actually, now that I think about it, it might even be more appreciated between April and October while people can still get off station on rec trips... dress for rec trips was usually a mish-mash of civillian clothes and military cold weather gear, depending on how much civillian cold weather gear you had with you, and how cold it actually was.


----------



## geo (9 Mar 2007)

Ahhh... in civies (sort of) 
a different kettle of fish.....frozen!


----------



## chrisf (9 Mar 2007)

Well even on duty, as I said, dress is a little looser in Alert... all depends on the individuals and the SWO (Not the RSM... there is no RSM... no R)


----------

